# *** Scores From ASA Ga State Championship ***



## passthru24 (Jul 10, 2016)

WELL WELL WELL, RBO can't say enough about the support we get from all over the south east. We had the most shooters ever at RBO with 308 total shooters, that's a total ASA shooters, fun shooters, and staff. Thanks so Much to each and everyone for coming out and supporting ASA AND archery. What a Great Time we all had. Scores are below and if anyone has any questions please call Scott at 678-378-0816 Thanks Again !!  OHHH and Thanks to ASA and Ken Mosley and RE Smith for allowing RBO to host the State Championship !!! Congrats to all the Winners !!!!

Class / Name		7/9/2016								
Open Semi-Pro			Scores	12's		Scores	12's		Total	
Travis Ballard			156	5		150	5		306	10
Jeremie Wallace			150	6		156	4		306	10
Mark Keesee			151	5		146	4		297	9
Chris Leard			147	7		148	4		295	11
David Hasty			137	3		154	4		291	7

Open A										
Michael Barnes			156	6		152	3		308	9
Narvie Nowling 			150	4		149	4		299	8
Matt Meeks			150	3		146	4		296	7
Daniel Fowler			154	4		141	2		295	6
Logan Wilson			142	1		144	0		286	1
Reggie Darden			145	3		133	3		278	6
Jared Vaughn			135	1		128	2		263	3
Brian Kirkpatrick			118	1		117	1		235	2

Open B										
Chad Thigpen			162	6		149	2		311	8
Sam Smith			148	4		153	6		301	10
Lee Hulsey			146	2		131	0		277	2
Matt Loggins			160	6		114	1		274	7
Jacob Babb			152	3		116	2		268	5
Daniel Morgan			147	5		119	5		266	10
Jimmy Waters			126	0		120	1		246	1
Van Arnold			131	3		105	1		236	4




Know 50										
Mitchell Irvin			160	6		168	10		328	16
David Brown			158	6		160	6		318	12
Jonathan Clark			160	6		154	4		314	10
Clay Ledbetter			156	6		152	3		308	9
Scott Jackson			155	8		146	2		301	10
Dustin Kerbow			152	4		149	7		301	11
Jason Hicks			NC			NC				

Known 45 - Open										
John Adams			154	7		170	10		324	17
Doug Bell			154	5		164	7		318	12
Ryan Lockhart			150	4		166	8		316	12
Gerrall Wynn			150	5		166	9		316	14
Jerry Martin			155	6		158	8		313	14
Kevin Cannon			158	5		150	3		308	8
Jimmy Poole			154	4		152	3		306	7
Josh Norton			146	1		156	4		302	5
James Taylor			158	6		143	3		301	9
Joshua Belden			152	5		148	5		300	10
David Medders			156	4		143	4		299	8
Jesse Scott			154	3		144	0		298	3
Clifford Foreman			141	2		154	3		295	5
Jay Arnold			144	2		150	3		294	5
Darren Meadows			142	2		143	6		285	8
Kyle Cooper			147	3		137	1		284	4
Todd Jones			136	1		146	1		282	2
Stephen Sapp			136	2		136	3		272	5
Richard Mabry			141	2		123	0		264	2
Ray Miller			125	2		115	1		240	3
David Carney Jr.			NC			NC				

Senior Master										
Leon Pittman			154	3		138	1		292	4
RE Smith			154	3		135	1		289	4
Roy Pope			136	1		147	4		283	5
Lamar Pettit			137	0		133	2		270	2
John Champion			132	1		120	1		252	2
Gary Ray			125	0		120	2		245	2

Super Senior
Perry Hughes                  162  6             149  3              311  9										
Barry Moon			148	2		152	4		300	6
Lee Johnson			150	3		150	2		300	5
David Ambrose			148	2		150	2		298	4
Ken Moseley			152	3		135	1		287	4
Jerry Presley			136	1		150	3		286	4
R.C. Shoemake			139	1		139	1		278	2
Barry Henderson			132	1		144	1		276	2
Carl Martin			109	0		106	1		215	1


Senior  Open										
Walt Pittman			154	4		142	4		296	8
Randy Green			146	3		148	3		294	6
Ray Hickman			148	1		145	1		293	2
Bimbo Tidwell			144	4		145	3		289	7
Dennis Page			147	5		140	1		287	6
Paul Vaughn			144	4		139	3		283	7
Eddy Jamieson			144	4		136	1		280	5
Scott Parrott	SOY score only	143	3		137	1		280	4
Christopher Smith			147	5		130	2		277	7
Fran Kephart			133	2		142	2		275	4
William Hanner			133	1		141	1		274	2
Derik Brooks			128	2		144	2		272	4
James Strickland			129	0		141	0		270	0
Mark Loggins			133	3		136	2		269	5
Bobby North			130	0		118	1		248	1

Senior Hunter (Fixed Pins)								
Hugh Bryant			158	6		154	2		312	8
Jeff Massey			152	1		152	4		304	5
Leonard Carr			145	2		158	6		303	8
Larry Painter			139	0		148	3		287	3
Jim Robinson			136	0		145	3		281	3
David Petet			150	3		130	0		280	3
Ronnie Whitehead			136	1		140	4		276	5
Chris Powers			139	2		133	1		272	3

Senior Known										
Kym Ledford			162	9		156	6		318	15
Mike Crowe			162	6		152	3		314	9
Tommy Perry			156	4		156	3		312	7
Matt McKenna			151	5		158	5		309	10
John Nickell			148	5		159	9		307	14
James Smith			150	3		156	4		306	7
David Parson			151	3		151	3		302	6
Mike Webb			146	2		152	3		298	5
Stevie Thomas			147	3		146	3		293	6
James Grizzard			141	1		146	4		287	5
Troy Hall			150	4		137	2		287	6
Tommy Jenkins			147	4		139	2		286	6
Chris Fields			138	1		145	2		283	3
Donald Moore			132	1		149	3		281	4
Dennis Johnson			129	2		146	2		275	4
Ezra Alleyne			133	2		136	3		269	5
George Plemmons			130	4		136	2		266	6
Kerry Hall			121	3		140	3		261	6
David Alligood			132	2		127	1		259	3
Bruce Simons			121	3		137	2		258	5
Johnny Lennox			124	0		133	0		257	0
Buddy Allison			128	1		109	0		237	1
Michael Delander			125	2		nc				
Rocky Reimer			131	3		nc				
David Carney Sr.			NC			NC				

Men's Unlimited										
Patrick Griffith			152	1		148	1		300	2
Chris Tankersley			143	3		135	2		278	5
Carter Woodall			142	1		136	3		278	4

Hunter (Fixed Pins)									
Jason Bennett			150	2		147	3		297	5
Brannon Horne			147	3		149	3		296	6
Brian Holladay			149	5		145	2		294	7
Donald Jaworski			148	1		144	4		292	5
Robert Nash			137	1		143	1		280	2
Gabriel Lunsford			138	1		139	2		277	3
Rusty Allison			139	3		137	2		276	5
Rick Burley			126	1		138	2		264	3
Jonathan Rice			135	2		119	0		254	2
Darrell Collins			118	0		136	3		254	3
Josh Allison			113	1		118	0		231	1

Open C										
John Mumford			162	6		166	8		328	14
Keith Dixon			164	7		160	5		324	12
Adam Lockhart			166	8		154	4		320	12
Ken Patterson			160	8		156	4		316	12
Anthony  Vecchio			155	6		158	4		313	10
Billy Young			156	5		157	6		313	11
Wesley Mulkey	SOY score only	158	8		150	4		308	10
Stacey Campbell			160	7		146	5		306	12
Jacob Holcombe			162	6		143	2		305	8
Olin Price			156	4		148	0		304	4
Joe Hill			156	6		148	2		304	8
Anthony Smith			154	5		148	2		302	7
Lamar Greeson			150	4		151	5		301	9
Jason Bittinger			150	5		150	5		300	10
Stephen Speer			148	2		151	4		299	6
Tony Carroll			147	1		152	3		299	4
Nathan Sanford			154	5		144	4		298	9
Josh Graham			152	3		146	2		298	5
Chris Hann			141	3		156	5		297	8
Tim Howren			146	1		150	3		296	4
Taylor Roberson			151	3		145	2		296	5
Matthew Addis			156	5		140	2		296	7
Herbie Best			150	3		145	3		295	6
David Cliett			148	2		146	4		294	6
Dwayne Ledford			144	4		149	4		293	8
Chris Richardson			152	2		141	1		293	3
Jake Land			156	5		136	0		292	5
Scott Hall			150	3		141	3		291	6
Donnie Gardner			142	3		149	2		291	5
Hunter Cline			140	4		150	3		290	7
John Morris			145	4		144	0		289	4
Jeff Bowman			140	2		148	3		288	5
Jamie Berryhill			137	2		144	1		281	3
Erik Johanson			138	2		142	1		280	3
Matthew Riehm			140	1		137	1		277	2
Tyler Butler			137	1		137	1		274	2
Kenneth Free			139	3		130	0		269	3
Don Gardner			136	4		Nc				

Womens Known 45									
Manda Strickland			154	4		156	4		310	8
Genevra Fields			146	4		142	1		288	5

Women's Known 40 - Open								
Amy Pittman			156	4		152	2		308	6
Janet Knight			150	3		152	2		302	5
Kim Parrott	SOY score only	154	3		156	4		300	7
Tammy Murphy			146	1		152	2		298	3
Jennifer Irvin			143	1		152	3		295	4
Regilyn Johnson			143	1		148	5		291	6
Stacy Laviana			148	1		142	0		290	1
Chris Wingo			148	1		133	2		281	3
Rebecca Jackson			148	1		128	1		276	2
Karen Sapp			137	2		133	1		270	3
Patti Ledford			125	1		131	3		256	4

Women Open B										
Kim Waters			136	1		139	3		275	4
Shannon Thomas			138	1		135	3		273	4
Gretchen Pruett			145	3		128	0		273	3
Britney Sefcik			129	2		137	1		266	3

Sr Women										
Susan Martin			138	2		113	1		251	3

Bow Novice (Fixed Pins)								
Robert Conner			168	9		168	10		336	19
Tyle Hale			158	4		164	7		322	11
Fred Hogue			160	6		154	4		314	10
Scottie Allen			154	4		158	6		312	10
Brandon Hughes			148	5		164	9		312	14
Jared Parmer			148	2		160	6		308	8
Tyler Luttrell			146	2		158	5		304	7
Lance Howard			145	1		158	6		303	7
Larry Tanner			149	3		154	5		303	8
Rickie Burley			145	2		156	6		301	8
Jonah Duvall			148	2		150	4		298	4
Richard Ramey			150	2		148	1		298	3
Gerald Underwood			149	4		148	4		297	8
Josh Heller			141	2		153	5		294	7
Brad Lewis			133	2		160	6		293	8
Michael Gaskey			148	3		145	2		293	5
Henry Gibbs			146	1		146	1		292	2
Eric Dills			147	5		144	3		291	8
Michael Lankford			143	4		148	3		291	7
Michael Archer			148	2		141	3		289	5
Todd Wyrosdick			135	1		154	4		289	5
Thomas Russell			142	2		144	2		286	4
Randall Hughes			139	2		146	2		285	4
Michael Wade			140	0		143	4		283	4
Aaron Seabolt			141	3		135	3		276	6
Benny Coker			137	1		135	1		272	2
Chad Black			138	3		133	1		271	4
Ryan West			135	1		132	2		267	3
Bradley Roberson			133	0		134	0		267	0
Chandler Rickett			141	2		126	0		267	2
James Cole			138	2		113	1		251	3

Womens Hunter ( Fixed Pins)								
Heather Freeman			149	4		154	5		303	9
Angelina Allen			152	4		146	4		298	8
Cheryl Carr			148	2		148	2		296	4
Alecia Searcy			145	2		148	1		293	3
Marcia Waterson			148	3		142	2		290	5
Teresa Nowling			141	2		146	1		287	3
Kimberly Norton			139	1		146	2		285	3
Kayle Horne			148	3		136	3		284	6
Michelle Webb			146	1		137	1		283	2
Stephanie Wallace			145	3		138	2		283	5
Jennifer Holladay			146	3		136	0		282	3
Cindy Simons			137	1		137	2		274	3
Jayme Dills			137	0		127	0		264	0
Tamara Archer			120	0		137	1		257	1

High School Open Male									
Dalton Richardson			164	7		148	2		312	9
Ethan Johnson			158	6		150	3		308	9
Jeb Bowman			152	4		154	5		306	9
Alex Grizzle			139	0		150	5		289	5
Aj Clements			148	2		134	1		282	3

High Sch Open Female									
Kaitlyn Owens			138	1		124	2		262	3

High Sch Pins Male									
Colton Gibbs			150	7		148	3		298	10
Tucker Jarrett			150	3		124	2		274	5
Jacob Crumbley			120	2		144	2		264	4
Dylan Price			146	3		146	4		292	 

High Sch Pins Female									
Hayley Taylor			140	3		148	3		288	6
Paula Ledford			142	3		142	1		284	4

Elem Sch Open										
Keenan Mulkey			158	5		144	3		302	8
Bryson Coft			143	1		158	4		301	5
Chase Jones			150	2		146	2		296	4
Destrie Vescuso			146	3		148	4		294	7
Weston Skipper			140	0		142	1		282	1
Colbie Wallace			133	2		137	2		270	4
Emma Skinner			123	1		120	1		243	2

Junior Eagle Open (6 - 8)								
Aidan Smith			168	9		176	13		344	22
Carter Rice			152	2		150	3		302	5
Logan Taylor			156	5		142	1		298	6
Roland Florence			152	3		140	3		292	6
Addison Wallace			114	0		123	0		237	0

Middle School Pins (Gr. 6-8)	 Male									
Clay Ostrander			133	2		120	1		253	3

Middle Sch Pins Female								
Kimberly Peterson			94	0		109	1		203	1

Traditional										
Keith Roberts			137	1		134	2		271	3
Chris Parr			129	0		132	0		261	0
Daniel Liss			91	0		106	0		197	0
James Morgan			69	0		109	0		178	0
Garry Wingo			69	0		85	0		154	0

Elem Sch Pins										
Garett  Price			154	3		152	5		306	8
Kirsten Nowling			138	1		121	0		259	1

Middle Sch Open Girls									
Rebecca Johnson			152	3		144	1		296	4
Madison Adams			140	0		142	0		282	0
Ansley Sapp			152	3		129	1		281	4
Kylen Burley			132	2		129	1		261	3
McKenzie Smith			131	1		112	0		243	1
Kabri Hart			121	0		103	0		224	0
Maisi Corbin			116	1		82	0		198	1

Middle Sch Open Boys								
Marks Hicks			158	6		152	5		310	11
Nathan Dennis			148	7		156	5		304	12
Traven Underwood			145	0		146	2		291	2
Jackson Tatum			150	3		131	2		281	5
Justin Hollard			143	2		132	4		275	6
Cody Rowland			128	1		128	2		256	3

Crossbow										
Albert Morris			146	1		147	3		293	4
Victor Marrone			143	0		145	2		288	2
Danny Morgan			140	0		146	1		286	1
Robin Marie East			134	0		146	3		280	3


----------



## dbell80 (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks for great setup!


----------



## passthru24 (Jul 10, 2016)

Sorry for the mistake in super seniors,,,,We really are sorry if any one was upset. It has been fixed


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 10, 2016)

As Forrest would say, ..it happens !


----------



## MrsBuckBomber (Jul 10, 2016)

*Thanx to RBO*

Absolutely great course guys and gals! It is a pleasure everytime I get to come down and shoot yall's place!


----------



## Dingo26 (Jul 11, 2016)

To Scott and ALL the RBO crew,  great set for a super state tourney. The ranges I shot A_B were fair and not the reason I shot bad.  Great time as always. Good to see ole friends and made a few new ones, Thanks again for a job well done by all.  I hope for Continued success for the RBO crew....


----------



## Lockhart Launcher (Jul 11, 2016)

Had a blast as always!Thanks RBO!


----------



## cliff from jax (Jul 11, 2016)

Had s great time great set up thanks RBO and I wish my 12 count was as high as red bug  Count lol


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 14, 2016)

shot like a mullet, but had a great time.  nice going rbo


----------

